# Mri heel..joint or non-joint coding



## 88fingers54 (May 6, 2011)

I have an ongoing dispute regarding the proper cpt coding for an mri of the heel. Some referring physicians obtain authorization for l/e non-joint 73718 while others are authorizing 73721. Since i am the cpc coder for this radiology practice, i have to deal with this issue every day and have never found a concrete answer documented. I personally feel that a heel is a non-joint but many mri technicians are scanning the heel with an ankle and therefore insist that this exam is coded as a joint.  Any and all help would be appreciated. Thanks.  Paul lawrence, cpc


----------



## blondie525 (May 19, 2011)

The intent of the study is the heel. There may be an overlap into the ankle but that is not the area of focus.


----------

